# cables for tascam 144



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

I am about to order cables for loopback adapter and duplicating signal to both left and right channels.


I want to make sure these are right one. It is confusing to see 1/4 inch, 3.5mm, 6.35 mm etc.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10429&cs_id=1042902&p_id=7188&seq=1&format=2

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021815&p_id=5599&seq=1&format=2

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10429&cs_id=1042906&p_id=7242&seq=1&format=2


----------



## andy_c (Aug 8, 2006)

In looking at the Tascam 144 manual, it appears that the line outs are RCA, and the line in is a 1/4" TRS. One way to accomplish what you want is to get one of these RCA to 1/4" TRS adapters and plug it into the line input. 6.35mm is the same as 1/4" since there are 25.4mm per inch. TRS = tip-ring-sleeve as opposed to TS which is tip-sleeve. These designations apply regardless of the plug diameter (3.5mm, 1/4" etc), so in order to fully specify the connector type, both the diameter and either of TS or TRS should be specified. In the case of the linked adapter, it doesn't look like it says "TRS" specifically, but by visual inspection you can see that it has a tip, ring and sleeve. I have one of these adapters and it is indeed TRS just as pictured.

If you want to take your sound card output signal on a single RCA cable and apply it to both left and right AVR inputs, an adapter like this one can be used.

If you're doing a loopback to establish the timing reference, you might want to use a shorter RCA cable for the loopback timing reference and a longer one for the signal to the AVR. Some examples can be found in the Monoprice video RCA cables section.

There is potential confusion with TRS in that it can be used for balanced single-channel or unbalanced two-channel signal configurations. The latter is what you want, and according to the Tascam manual it is accomplished by choosing guitar mode.

BTW, it doesn't look like there is any 3.5mm connector on the Tascam, so the adapters to which you linked are probably the wrong size - unless there's something you're trying to do that I'm misunderstanding.


----------



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

andy_c said:


> In looking at the Tascam 144 manual, it appears that the line outs are RCA, and the line in is a 1/4" TRS. One way to accomplish what you want is to get one of these RCA to 1/4" TRS adapters and plug it into the line input. 6.35mm is the same as 1/4" since there are 25.4mm per inch. TRS = tip-ring-sleeve as opposed to TS which is tip-sleeve. These designations apply regardless of the plug diameter (3.5mm, 1/4" etc), so in order to fully specify the connector type, both the diameter and either of TS or TRS should be specified. In the case of the linked adapter, it doesn't look like it says "TRS" specifically, but by visual inspection you can see that it has a tip, ring and sleeve. I have one of these adapters and it is indeed TRS just as pictured.
> 
> If you want to take your sound card output signal on a single RCA cable and apply it to both left and right AVR inputs, an adapter like this one can be used.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for detailed reply. I am happy to learn some thing new and I am glad that I did not complete the order. You are right that 3.5mm is not right one. I guess 3.5MM is similar or same as head phones jack. Not sure.

Only last link I put is right one. Basically, confusion is line out on TASCAM takes popular yellow, red,black cables (Yellow for video only, not related to TASCAM), I believe called as RCA. Line input takes 1/4inch TRS. I did borrow from friend to use as loop back. So, now I am ordering myself. I also added y splitter that I guess duplicates same signal on both Left/Right RCA side. I was told to use analog only not digital outputs/inputs on TASCAM.

Thanks again taking time to verify with TASCAM manual.


----------



## andy_c (Aug 8, 2006)

One thing you may need to watch out for is that these adapters are not marked for left and right on the RCA connectors. So you would either use an Ohm meter or trial and error to figure out which is which (tip = Left, ring = Right).


----------

